
How Greylock Partners Finds the Next Facebook - Libertatea
http://www.newsweek.com/2014/06/13/how-greylock-partners-finds-next-facebook-253329.html
======
SGBmedia
What an excellent article! It gives readers an inside look behind the "Sand
Hill Curtain" and shows that these guys put their pants on one leg at a time
just like the rest of us. It also shows that even at this level of the
industry there is no blanket formula for success, no guarantee. No matter how
much research, preparation, fact checking, linear regression analysis etc...is
done, it still is a crap shoot and one's "gut" still plays an important role
in the mix. That fact alone is enough to give the little guy with the
oddballest idea hope and the will to try!

